# PC Games 9/11: Wichtige Information zur Geburtstags-Vollversion Sacred 2: Fallen Angel



## Petra_Froehlich (1. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 9/11: Wichtige Information zur Geburtstags-Vollversion Sacred 2: Fallen Angel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 9/11: Wichtige Information zur Geburtstags-Vollversion Sacred 2: Fallen Angel


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. September 2011)

Gut zu wissen, dann werd ich euch auch eine e-mail schreiben, denn bei mir geht es gar nicht zu installieren. Schon 6, 7-mal probiert. Und auch auf die Platte kopieren geht nicht, dann kommt auch ein Fehler, also nehme ich mal an, dass da mind. eine Datei beschädigt ist.


----------



## Hofnarr (1. September 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dann werd ich euch auch eine e-mail schreiben, denn bei mir geht es gar nicht zu installieren. Schon 6, 7-mal probiert. Und auch auf die Platte kopieren geht nicht, dann kommt auch ein Fehler, also nehme ich mal an, dass da mind. eine Datei beschädigt ist.


 
Bei mir ist die Installation auch nach ein paar Sekunden abgeschmiert. Geholfen hat: DVD im Explorer öffnen, Setup.exe -> Ausführen als Administrator.
Sieht so aus, als gäbe es bei Win7/64bit Zugriffsprobleme was die Schreibrechte angeht. (P.s.: Ich installiere Spiele nie in Programme-Ordner)


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2011)

Verdammtes Facebook hat mich als Hofnarr eingeloggt... *g*


----------



## Rodario83 (1. September 2011)

Hatte erst eine Version von der Normalen Abo version meines Vaters bekommen bei der aber leider die zweite DVD nicht funktionierte. Daraufhin habe ich mi selber die Extended Version im Supermarkt gekauft und musste leider feststellen das in dieser Ausgabe sogar beide DVDs nicht funktionierten. Sehr frustrierend bei einer so tollen Vollversion.


----------



## quaaaaaak (1. September 2011)

finde ich sehr sehr sehr gut von euch das ganze so öffentlich zu behandeln, wenn ich mir die vertuschung von riesen datenbank "ünfällen" ansehe sieht man doch wem man noch vertrauen kann...


----------



## toxin (2. September 2011)

Ha, Nine Eleven.


----------



## ShadowDoom (3. September 2011)

Wundert mich nicht, Sacred 2 hat schon immer Probleme gemacht, entweder es waren Bugs oder Spielabstürze und wenn man nicht mehr Win XP sondern 7 nutzt, kann es sein das man den Desktop öfter sieht als das eigentlich Spiel. Und da der Entwickler pleite ist, kann man auch nicht auf verbesserung hoffen.


----------



## Ewyn (3. September 2011)

Also ich habe mich wie ein Keks gefreut über Sacred 2.Ich hatte nämlich meine eigene Vollversion verloren.Nun hab ich gedacht, lad dir mal bei Gamesload das Addon runter...und was ist?Das Addon ist nicht Kompatibel mit der PcGames Version 2.43. Sondern benötigt 2.40. Habe beim Spiele Support schon angerufen und die meinen sie können nix machen weil die Entwickler nicht mehr da sind.Hat noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## fsm (3. September 2011)

Ein Freund hat mir mal alle Scared 2-Spiele geliehen -- allerdings ist das Spiel bei mir (Win7x64) alle paar Minuten eingefroren. Ich will hier jetzt keine großen Details loswerden, aber - kennt jemand diesen Bug und trott er bei der PCG-Fassung auch auf?


----------



## ShadowDoom (3. September 2011)

Das liegt daran, dass Sacred 2 nicht für Win 7 programmiert/optimiert wurde. Als Sacred 2 entwickelt wurde gab es Win 7 noch nicht und deswegen läuft es darauf auch nicht richtig.


----------



## fsm (3. September 2011)

@ShadowDoom: Ach komm schon - deiner Aussage nach würden ja alle Spiele, die älter als zwei Jahre sind unter Win7 nicht laufen. Sacred 2 ist da eine sehr seltene Ausnahme, noch dazu ist das Spiel nicht soooo alt dass man mt Kompatibilitätsproblemen rechnen sollte.

Also ja, es kann durchaus was damit zu tun haben - aber das kann nicht einfach so der letzte Punkt sein.


----------



## ShadowDoom (3. September 2011)

Nein, nein. Das meinte ich auch garnicht, Sacred 2 ist da die absolute Ausnahme, ich hab eigentlich nie Probleme gehabt ein Spiel unter Win7 zum laufen zu kriegen, außer eben Sacred 2 welches schlicht nicht gut programmiert worden ist. 

Ich habe mir damals die Collectors Edition gekauft und das Addon ebenfalls und wenn es lief, hatte ich viel Spass damit aber die vielen Bugs und Probleme mit Win7 drücken extrem auf den Spielspass. Im Forum haben sie damals schon gesagt man solle wieder Win XP oder DualBoot installieren. Aber für ein Spiel Dualboot? Eher nicht...

Du kannst mal im offiziellen Forum gucken, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gibt es da ein Thread bzgl. Win7 evtl. findest du dort ein paar Tipps wie du es optimieren kannst. Trotzdem wirst du mit Win7 und Sacred 2 Abstürze haben.


----------



## fsm (3. September 2011)

Ok, danke. Das wollte ich wissen.


----------



## standard2k (3. September 2011)

Also bei mir hat's problemlos geklappt mit der Installation.

Ich würd nur gerne wissen, ob die PCG Version auch mit dem AddOn Ice & Blood funktioniert oder ob es sich bei der PCG Version um eine spezielle Ausgabe handelt.


----------



## NeXus154 (4. September 2011)

Ich hab das gleiche problem mit Game Data.
Warte schon seit 3 Tagen auf eine antwort.
was ist bei euch los? ständig kommen neue News raus, könnt ihr euch nicht mal um eure kundschaft kümmern, die vllt bald weg ist? wie wärs damit?
Ne lösung außer ne mail schreiben gibts auch noch net ?


----------



## Ewyn (4. September 2011)

standard2k schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat's problemlos geklappt mit der Installation.
> 
> Ich würd nur gerne wissen, ob die PCG Version auch mit dem AddOn Ice & Blood funktioniert oder ob es sich bei der PCG Version um eine spezielle Ausgabe handelt.


 
Ice and blood ist nicht kompatibel mit der Pcgames version.Habe nämlich aktuell das problem. Antwort von dem Sacred Supporta können wir nichts machen weil das Entwicklerteam nicht mehr da ist. Und man wisse nicht wie Pcgames  an die version 2.43 käme, weil das Addon nur mit 2.40 Kompatibel ist.


----------



## Ewyn (4. September 2011)

Wann bekommt man denn die Lösung für sein problem?Habe jetzt 30 euro zum Fenster rausgeworfen für ein Spiel das ich nicht nutzen kann. Toll!


----------



## Marko3006 (4. September 2011)

Ewyn schrieb:


> Ice and blood ist nicht kompatibel mit der Pcgames version.Habe nämlich aktuell das problem. Antwort von dem Sacred Supporta können wir nichts machen weil das Entwicklerteam nicht mehr da ist. Und man wisse nicht wie Pcgames an die version 2.43 käme, weil das Addon nur mit 2.40 Kompatibel ist.


 
Also die 2.43 kann man ganz normal downloaden auf der Sacred 2 Seite! Komische Aussage würd ich mal sagen!


----------



## smooth1980 (4. September 2011)

Hab da auch überlegt mir die Vollversion zuzulegen habs aber dann gelassen weil Ich früher schon häufiger mit den PCG DVDs Probleme hatte. Bin Ich ja froh über meine Entscheidung denn hier sitzen ja immer noch die kompetenten Leute wie man an den Käufern unter mir sieht.Und der Support is ja ma besonders toll hier wie Ich sehe, da leg Ich lieber noch paar Eus drauf und kaufs mir im Laden . Die tauschen mir meine defekte DVD "sofort" um . Na ja wenigstens vergesst ihr nicht schön zu werben für eure aktuelle Ausgabe.


----------



## NeXus154 (4. September 2011)

WER PROBLEME BEI SACRED 2 HAT soll diesen link angucken
und die Methode von TechofWar ausführen
-> ich kann sacred 2 ohne Probleme installieren !!!
Hier der link:

http://forum.pcgames.de/hilfe-zu-software-problemen/9301545-sacred-2-probleme-mit-heft-version-pcgames-2.html#post9342951

@TechofWar : Danke ich kanns jezz zocken
@ Pc Games: peinlich !!!


----------



## Puet (4. September 2011)

Zur Versionsproblematik: mein installiertes Sacred 2 inkl. Ice&Blood hat die Version 2.64.0 Build 1697, läuft unter XP und das nur mit sehr seltenen Crashes, da bin ich zB. von Fallout 3 wesentlich Ärgeres "gewöhnt".


----------



## smooth1980 (4. September 2011)

Jo NeXus154: Das setzt aber voraus das man den geistigen Erguss von TechofWar auch entziffern kann. Ich musste es fast 3mal lesen.......


----------



## Egersdorfer (4. September 2011)

Das Mimi ist sehr lustig zu lesen. Mal ein Spaß zur späten Stunde vor 23 Uhr.


----------



## dangee (5. September 2011)

Marko3006 schrieb:


> Also die 2.43 kann man ganz normal downloaden auf der Sacred 2 Seite! Komische Aussage würd ich mal sagen!


 
Stimmt aber!
Mit der retail Version lässt sich das addon natürlich auch von Version 2.43 installieren. Von der pcg Version aus allerdings nicht! Der installer meldet dass sacred 2 nicht gefunden wird. Mag mit den Änderungen des Spiels zusammenhängen die auch die pcg Version inkompatibel zu Updates aus dem inet macht (steht im Heft) auch wenn's wohl keine mehr geben wird...


----------



## Broilerfood (7. September 2011)

Ich hab auch nen bissel probiert und bei mir hat es geholfen images mit deamon tools lite von den dísc´s bzw. nur von DVD 2 zu erstellen, anschließend beim einlegen der neuen DVD das Image angegeben und es läuft bis jetzt^^. 
Also ansich ne schwache Leistung von PC Games kann ich mich nur anschließen, bin bisher bessere´s gewohnt, aber Fehler passieren, naja viel Spaß bei neu zusenden der DVD´s^^.


----------



## Sbasti87 (13. September 2011)

kann mir eigendlkich jemand sagen warum Sacred 2 so abartig ruckelt (nicht spielbar) am System liegt es nich!! habe auch Treiber von Graka, Chipsatz etc. aktualiesiert aber man es einfach nich spielen!!! 

PS: selbst auf niedrigsten Einstellungen nich Spielbar!!!

Core 2 Quad 8200 @ 2,8 Ghz
6 GB Ram
Ati Radeon 5770

Windows 7 Ultimate (64 bit)


----------



## Ewyn (15. September 2011)

na toll...ich versuche es nochmal.....ansonsten mach ich da krach...die spinnen doch alle...wem kann man denn hier noch Glauben???


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2011)

Ewyn schrieb:


> na toll...ich versuche es nochmal.....ansonsten mach ich da krach...die spinnen doch alle...wem kann man denn hier noch Glauben???


 
Hi,

im Magazin steht beim DVD-Inhalt vermerkt, dass die Version nicht zu Patches aus dem Netz kompatibel ist, d.h. nicht patchbar. Wenn du für ein Addon eine andere Version benötigst startest du den Installations-Versuch nur auf gut Glück, jedoch nicht mit Garantie oder offizieller Unterstützung.


----------



## der-jan (15. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... jedoch nicht mit Garantie oder offizieller Unterstützung.


es gibt ne garantie? wie sieht die aus?


----------



## dangee (15. September 2011)

find auch recht schade; aber vllt geht der key mit original dvds? jmd mal getestet?


----------



## weisauchnicht (15. September 2011)

Ich kann sagen das es mit Windows 7 nie gelaufen ist und 64 bit ein Fremdwort für Sacred 2 ist .
Unter Windows Vista 32 bit läufts ohne Probleme > windows 7 64 bit null chance


----------



## der-jan (15. September 2011)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Ich kann sagen das es mit Windows 7 nie gelaufen ist und 64 bit ein Fremdwort für Sacred 2 ist .
> Unter Windows Vista 32 bit läufts ohne Probleme > windows 7 64 bit null chance


ich hab die pcg version auf nen rechner mit xp aufgespielt - keinerlei probleme bei der installation oder beim spielen


----------



## dangee (15. September 2011)

hatte immer 64bit os seit vista als early adopter; und S2 lief auch immer (sofort ohne patch auf vista 64bit)! Zunächst dann später  nicht auf win7 64bit bis es einen patch von sony (wegen des kopierschutzes) gab.; und das dauerte auch nicht lange!
Spiele immernoch hin und wieder S2, ohne Probleme

Also verallgemeinere bitte dein Problem nicht


----------



## Sbasti87 (15. September 2011)

Hatte unter Win 7 64bit auch schwere probleme!! hab dann Physix deaktiviert und schon läuft es rund


----------



## dangee (15. September 2011)

ah das hatet ich nicht, da wär meine damalige 8800gts überfordert gewesen


----------



## weisauchnicht (15. September 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> ich hab die pcg version auf nen rechner mit xp aufgespielt - keinerlei probleme bei der installation oder beim spielen


 Als sacred 2 rauskam , hatte Ich xp schon seit Jahren ans Museum abgegeben.Von daher kann Ich nichts unter XP sagen 
unter win 7 stürzte es alle 2 minuten ab und das ist fakt.
Ich musste jedesmal vista 32 bit starten zum spielen und das Problem hatten alle denen Ich ingame auf meinem server begegnet bin.


----------

